# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  odusevljena

## mvolpe

pozdrav dojiljama  :Kiss:   moram s vama podijeliti odusevljenje. Danas na tecaju za trudnice nam je jedna od trudnica rekla kako ima dijete 18 mjeseci i da ju  uredno doji ujutro i navece i tako fino nahvalila rode i svu pomoc koju je dobila za vrijeme samih pocetaka i sa takvim odusavljenjem pricala o tome da nije mogla ne ostaviti utisak na svima prisutnima. Eto ima i u Sl. Brodu produzenom dojenja :D  :D  :D

----------


## martinovamama

Ima nas,mvolpe,ima.Tu sam ja,a znam za još neke.
Mvolpe,javim ti se na pp.
...............................
Martin,01.11.2004.
Podupiruča Roda

----------


## Pingu

Lijepo! :D  :D  :D

----------

